# Memory/Search on roady xt



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

Is there a way to automatically have the roady xt go directly to a song or an artist as soon as it begins to be played (from the memory option) regardless of what station you are on?

Thanks for any advise on this.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes, just hold down the Select button on the receiver for about 5 seconds until you see 'Song Selected' flash on the display, or if you have a remote, hold down the XM button. You can choose artist or song in the menu, you can't have both, unfortunately.


----------



## spawnman (Oct 4, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Yes, just hold down the Select button on the receiver for about 5 seconds until you see 'Song Selected' flash on the display, or if you have a remote, hold down the XM button. You can choose artist or song in the menu, you can't have both, unfortunately.


This will only program the song or artist, it won't automatically go to the song. I have yet to see a way to have it do it automatically. It will show up on the screen and beep though and tell you what channel it's on. You then just press the select button and it will jump to that station.

Going to the song automatically could be good and bad, would be nice not to miss the sone, but I would hate for it to switch in the middle of a favorite.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

There is no way to have the channel channel automatically for artist/tune select alerts.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. It worked great!


----------

